# STEP BUY STEP FEEDING LIVE



## crazy (Jan 6, 2006)

kkk so there r a right way to do things and a wrong if u wanna feed live there is a right way to freakin do it live isnt all bad vecause that is basically what silversides r!!! personally i used to feed my redtail catfish only live and he still grew meaning there is som nutrional value( and all u fucks that say they have no nutrianl value r WRONG) but they are right in some ways there is very liltle nutrional value cause my cat still grew!!! SO HERe is a step by step way to healthy live fish

STEP 1. go to like walmart or a target and buy 2 55 gallon plastic trash can

Step 2. put one trash can insid the other one so they dont crack from the sunn

STEP 3. Fill with either cycled water from ur tank or fill with hose water and put in some prime as directed on the bottle

Step 4. find ur self a filter that will cycle the water some what, but it dosent have to be cycling all the water cause the fish will be fed to other fish anyway

Step5. put an airston ath the bottom of the can

Step 6. let everything cycle for about a week

Step 7. go to ur local bait shop and buy like 75 bait minows or like petco and buy like 100 comets

Step 8. dont be fuckin stupid and out this setup inside ur hpuse or out in the sunn u want the water really cold

Feeding ur feeders a proper Diet to help out ur predator  
go to ur lfs and buy chiclid gold babby pellets to feed them u also shold throw in algae disks. feed them like 3 times daily so the get big and fat so they get gut loaded with essential vitamins a caroteine

TAKE ALL DEAD FISH OUT THE WILL FLOAT UP TO THE TOP AND TURN WHITE CAUSE OF THE BUBLES!!!!!!

i have used this setup for a while and feeding them ur feeders properly will make them really quite healthy for ur fish

SO U f*ck ALL U THAT SAY FEEDERS R BAD 
i have tested this on all my fish and it works

THIS SHOULD HELP AGAINST DIESE TO I ALWAYS DOSE MY FEEDER BARREL WITH MELAFIX IT REALLY HELPS


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

nice little article.

If you left out the "f*ck" words it would sound better though...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

crazy said:


> kkk so there r a right way to do things and a wrong if u wanna feed live there is a right way to freakin do it live isnt all bad vecause that is basically what silversides r!!! personally i used to feed my redtail catfish only live and he still grew meaning there is som nutrional value( and all u fucks that say they have no nutrianl value r WRONG) but they are right in some ways there is very liltle nutrional value cause my cat still grew!!! SO HERe is a step by step way to healthy live fish
> 
> STEP 1. go to like walmart or a target and buy 2 55 gallon plastic trash can
> 
> ...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

It usually helps to spell words out completely and correctly... but maybe thats just me...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

why the hell are u soo pissed at someone elses comment online? as you would say "CALM THE f*ck DOWN"


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Your post may have been informative except for your obvious illiteracy,and your abusive behavior towards the other members of this site. If you want to make yourself appear knowledgeable, you may want to first buy a dictionary and learn how to spell. You may also want to purchase a bar of soap to clean up your act. Remember there are adults on this site to.


----------



## crazy (Jan 6, 2006)

Blacklotus said:


> Your post may have been informative except for your obvious illiteracy,and your abusive behavior towards the other members of this site. If you want to make yourself appear knowledgeable, you may want to first buy a dictionary and learn how to spell. You may also want to purchase a bar of soap to clean up your act. Remember there are adults on this site to.


hahahahahah see now u no how i feel when u get Yelled and sadamized for feeding feeders to ur p's 
but yes i am sorry and i apoligize for any one who is affended by my use of langauge and lack of typings skills due to intoxication lol wont happen again 
but how do u like my way of keeping my feeders


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am closing this down temporarily until the staf can decide what they want to do with it. I am doing this for a few reasons:

1. Basically posted as flame bait
2. Very hard to even understand what the posted is trying to say due to poor grammar and errors
3. Fould language, and lots of it

If the staff deems if ok, they'll open it back up.

Next time you want to state your case, try typing it in a way that people can actually understand, don't do it in a way that is obviously meant to provoke flaming, and lastly, cut back on all the potty mouth,

Thanks,
doc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for slamming on the brakes, Doc - that really was no moment too soon!

I will re-open this thread in hope of it becoming a mature and informative discussion. But as soon as one person starts flaming, swearing, insulting, ridiculing or side-tracking, this thread will be closed again - and warnings will be issued if necessary. If people want to share their 2 cents, go ahead, that's what this site is for, but if people lack the social skills to start up a discussion or engage in the discussion in a civilized way, for your own sake, stay out of this!

The last words about feeding live fish haven't spoken, so this potentially can become an interesting discussion - so feel free to continue this discussion in a mature way


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Crazy from what I heard, even quarentining GF is flawed. From what I understand they can actually stunt their own growth and therefore carry the hormone to do so, which when ingested by other fish will inhibit growth.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I can see how this system would work for minnows or if you find a supplier to get bluegills or sunfish or bass from. I still wouldnt feed my ps comets as they do contain that growth inhibitor and I would just think bluegills or sunfish would be an overall better fish to feed them. I actually just found a huge fish farm and I can get 3-4" bluegills for $.75 each so I might be setting up a tank come spring to keep some bluegills in to feed my ps. I would do the whole garbage can thing but I live in an apt and Id prefer to look at them, if I had a house with a basement though, I would def try the garbage can idea.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Quarantining them will do nothing about many parasites.
If you've dealt with anchor worm,argulus or gill flukes before you'd know that it's risky feeding them at best.
It's no more expensive to feed your fish a selected varied diet rather than feeders and certainly far less trouble... You could use time saved to do proper tank maintenance.
As for bluegill you could always freeze and thaw to ensure any parasites are dead.

*Crazy, check here--->>*ieSpell - A Spell Checker for Internet Explorer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure where all the anger is coming from. So people don’t push live feedings...big deal. These fish are far more scavenger then predator so I think your idea is somewhat flawed. Aside from the obvious misinformation, this isnt a bad way to quarantine feeders...other then the smell must be unbearable. I would want a cycled environment for these fish to cut down on the stress...and the smell.


----------

